# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [فرصة] الجدول السحري للداو وارباح 100٪ بإذن الله  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بو محمد

شرعية السهم مسؤليتك وانا اعطيك توصيات فقط 
تم تجربة الاستراتيجية عدة أشهر وأثبتت نجاحها بدون خسارة وبدون استوب ولا بد الالتزام بادارة المحفظة بنفس طريقتي وإلا محفظتك طريقها الإفلاس كما يفعل باقي المتداولين يبحثون عن الربح السريع 
تداول وجرب طريقتي ديمو وبعدها تأكد من طريقتي بالربح 
ألتزم بعدد اللوت لكي لا تضيع المحفظة
3000 دولار اللوت 0.2
6000 دولار اللوت 0.4
9000 دولار اللوت 0.8  
شراء من 34482
الهدف 34982
بدون استوب
محفظة 3000 دولار يكون اللوت 1
محفظة 6000 دولار يكون اللوت 2
محفظة 9000 دولار يكون اللوت 4 
الهدف 500 نقطة 
كل نزول 100 نقطة ناخذ عقد حسب المحفظة
اوامر شراء
34382
34282
34182
34082
3000 دولار اللوت 0.2
6000 دولار اللوت 0.4
9000 دولار اللوت 0.8 
إلى الهدف بإذن الله

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34382
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة الموضح بالجدول

----------


## بو محمد



----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34282
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34182
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد

اتوقع النزول 34116 وممكن بعدها الصعود

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34082
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 33982
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 33882
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد

كل نزول 100 نقطة ناخذ عقد حسب المحفظة
اوامر شراء
33782
33682
33582
33582
3000 دولار اللوت 0.2
6000 دولار اللوت 0.4
9000 دولار اللوت 0.8

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 33782
الهدف 34982
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة

----------


## بو محمد



----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله بدأت الأرباح

----------


## بو محمد

باقي اقل من 400 نقطة على الهدف إن شاء الله

----------


## بو محمد

باقي اقل من 280 نقطة على الهدف بإذن الله

----------


## بو محمد

باقي اقل من 80 نقطة وإن شاء الله يصيب الهدف اليوم

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله 
مبرووووووك لمن دخل معنا
تم تحقيق الهدف بعد 5 ايام تداول
تم تحقيق 7300 نقطة 😁

----------


## بو محمد

الحمدلله تحقق الهدف
من كانت محفظته 3000 دولار وأقل من 6000 دولار ربح 1771 دولار بنسبة 59ظھ 
من كانت محفظته 6000 دولار وأقل من 9000 دولار ربح 3542 دولار بنسبة 59ظھ 
من كانت محفظته 9000 دولار وأقل من 12000 دولار ربح 7084 دولار بنسبة 78ظھ

----------


## بو محمد

نراكم بداية الأسبوع القادم مع الجدول السحري الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

حساب المحفظة كان فيه 3000 دولار وصار 10894 دولار خلال شهر و 5 ايام
ربح 363٪   :Asvc:

----------


## بو محمد

حساب المحفظة كان فيه 3000 دولار وصار 10894 دولار خلال شهر و 5 ايام
ربح 363ظھ  :Asvc:

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت المناسب للمحفظة 
مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

ممكن وضع 5 اوامر بيع و5 اوامر شراء وبعد ما يتفعل اي امر ويوصل للأمر الرابع ممكن تكمل باجي الأوامر سواء بيع أو شراء لكي لا تتعب بوضع الأوامر

----------


## بو محمد

تم أخذ الامر الأول شراء

----------


## بو محمد

تم أخذ الامر الثاني شراء

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك تم ربح 200 نقطة
عيد الأوامر مرة ثانية
34957
34857

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع

----------


## بو محمد

إذا اصاب الهدف يتم الغاء الجدول وانتظار الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

مبرووووووك اصاب الهدف

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت المناسب للمحفظة
مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تم أخذ أمرين شراء

----------


## بو محمد

اذا تحقق الهدف اليوم تلغي جميع الاوامر وانتظار نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

تحققت ال 200 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد
تفعل الأمر بيع الآن

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل الأمر الثاني بيع

----------


## بو محمد

الغاء جميع اوامر الشراء فقط
عند تحقيق الهدف الغاء اوامر البيع

----------


## بو محمد

راح نسكر الصفقة يدوي عند 34970
لأن 34950 دعم قوي تم اختباره 4 مرات ولم يتعداه
وإلغاء جميع الاوامر

----------


## بو محمد

اصاب الهدف حق اللي ما سكر يدوي 
اليوم احتمال كبير نشوفه فوق من 34950 لغاية نهاية السوق بس هذه مو طريقتي وانا اتداول على المضمون بس اراقب وخصوصا الجمعة والحمد لله طلعنا بمكسب حلو هذا الأسبوع

----------


## بو محمد

المراقبة فقط وليس للتداول

----------


## بو محمد

> المراقبة فقط وليس للتداول

 كان ربحان 500 نقطة وآخر اليوم صار - 15
هذه تجربة بس ما أفضلها الأفضل عندي الجدول السحري وبس

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل الأمر الاول بيع

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل الأمر الثاني بيع

----------


## بو محمد

الحمدلله تم تحقيق 300 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الغاء جميع الاوامر وانتظار نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله تم تحقيق 200 نقطة نعيد الاوامر التي تحققت مرة اخرى بيع  34955 شراء 34735

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع

----------


## بو محمد

عندما يتحقق هدف البيع يتم الغاء جميع الأوامر وانتظار نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

الغاء جميع أوامر الشراء وانتظار تحقيق اهداف البيع ويبعدها انتظار نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله تم تحقيق 300 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة
مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل عدد 2 امر شراء

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء الثالث 
حالياً نضع اوامر الشراء فقط

----------


## بو محمد

عندما يتحقق هدف الشراء يتم الغاء جميع الأوامر وانتظار نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله تم تحقيق 600 نقطة
ما راح اضع الجدول الجديد لان اليوم جمعة ونكتفي بارباح هذا الاسبوع

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله تم تحقيق ربح هذا الأسبوع
1400 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الاسبوع اللي طاف 1000 نقطة مع ربح هذا الأسبوع يصير ربح
2400 نقطة في اسبوعين

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة
مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء

----------


## بو محمد

الحمدلله تحقق الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر بيع الاول

----------


## بو محمد

الغاء اوامر الشراء ونبقي على اوامر البيع
إذا تم تحقيق هدف البيع نلغي اوامر البيع وننتظر نزول الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع الثاني

----------


## الطائر الكاسر

ممكن تعطيني الجدول لو سمحت

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع الثالث

----------


## بو محمد

> ممكن تعطيني الجدول لو سمحت

  الجدول موجود بالمشاركة رقم 62

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع الرابع

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر البيع الخامس

----------


## بو محمد

كان بين تحقيق الهدف نقطة واحدة ولم يصب الهدف وارتد منها 80 نقطة كان محقق تقريبا 1500 نقطة والمفروض اسكر الصفقات يدوي بس ليس من طبعي اسكر يدوي لأني انا ما اتابع الشاشة دائما فقط اتابع مرة او مرتين باليوم نظرة وابتعد عن الشاشة حتى يصيب الهدف وان شاء الله يصيب الهدف اليوم او بكرة

----------


## بو محمد

الحمد لله تم تحقيق ربح 1400 نقطة بعد 8 ايام تداول

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد تم تفعيل 4 عقود شراء 35240 35140 35040 34940

----------


## بو محمد

للتعديل 1500 نقطة  

> الحمد لله تم تحقيق ربح 1400 نقطة بعد 8 ايام تداول

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34840 الهدف 35340 الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة الموضح بالجدول

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34740 الهدف 35340 الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة الموضح بالجدول

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر شراء 34640 
الهدف 35340 
الالتزام بعدد اللوت لكل محفظة الموضح بالجدول

----------


## بو محمد

حتى الان الربح 2600 نقطة وننتظر إصابة الهدف 35340 وباقي على الهدف 200 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## بو محمد

حتى الان الربح 3500 نقطة وننتظر إصابة الهدف 35340 وباقي على الهدف 80 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## _fady_

اعطينى اسماء الشركات التى اللوت فيها على الداوجونز يبدأ من 00.01 طبعا غير شركة ويندسور
وبدى اقلك الداو راح يصل 40 الف ويمكن خلال عام قادم يصل 50 
لى 12 عام متابعه
من أروع ما يكون

----------


## بو محمد

> اعطينى اسماء الشركات التى اللوت فيها على الداوجونز يبدأ من 00.01 طبعا غير شركة ويندسور
> وبدى اقلك الداو راح يصل 40 الف ويمكن خلال عام قادم يصل 50 
> لى 12 عام متابعه
> من أروع ما يكون

 اخ فادي ما عندي علم وشوف احد من الخبراء يفيدك

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تحقق الهدف 35340

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تفعل امر بيع الأول والثاني والهدف 35139

----------


## .ابوجاسم

عساك على القوة بومحمد لو عندي الداو في الميتا كان عسكرت عندك هنا بالموضوع.

----------


## _fady_

هالايام الداو طالع ما فى نزول هلا

----------


## بو محمد

> عساك على القوة بومحمد لو عندي الداو في الميتا كان عسكرت عندك هنا بالموضوع.

  الله يقويك بو جاسم
ليش الداو موجود بالميتا واسمه FT_DJ30

----------


## بو محمد

> هالايام الداو طالع ما فى نزول هلا

 ادري بس انا ما اتعامل معاه الا بطريقتي نازل او صاعد كله يمشي معاي باذن الله واهم شي الالتزام بالعقود وكل واحد حسب مبلغه لو خذيت عقود زيادة عن الحد المسموح تضيع فلوسك وتزيد العقود تدريجيا كل ما ربحت
وحاليا صار لي شهرين واسبوع المحفظة من 3000 صارت 18000 ما شاء الله والحمدلله ما ضربت المحفظة والمفروض اي واحد يسحب فلوسه وفوقهم الارباح ويبدأ من جديد ب 3000 دولار وكل شهرين يسحب ويعيد نفس الشي وحتى لو تضرب المحفظة انت ربحان دبلات
عيبنا نريد الربح السريع وهذا اللي يضيع فلوسكم  :Cry Smile:

----------


## .ابوجاسم

> الله يقويك بو جاسم
> ليش الداو موجود بالميتا واسمه FT_DJ30

 مادري هل هو هذا أو لا

----------


## .ابوجاسم

> ادري بس انا ما اتعامل معاه الا بطريقتي نازل او صاعد كله يمشي معاي باذن الله واهم شي الالتزام بالعقود وكل واحد حسب مبلغه لو خذيت عقود زيادة عن الحد المسموح تضيع فلوسك وتزيد العقود تدريجيا كل ما ربحت
> وحاليا صار لي شهرين واسبوع المحفظة من 3000 صارت 18000 ما شاء الله والحمدلله ما ضربت المحفظة والمفروض اي واحد يسحب فلوسه وفوقهم الارباح ويبدأ من جديد ب 3000 دولار وكل شهرين يسحب ويعيد نفس الشي وحتى لو تضرب المحفظة انت ربحان دبلات
> عيبنا نريد الربح السريع وهذا اللي يضيع فلوسكم

 ماخابت نظرتي فيك ، الله يبارك لك بومحمد

----------


## بو محمد

> مادري هل هو هذا أو لا  الملف المرفق 538844

 اي هذا

----------


## .ابوجاسم

> اي هذا

  :Good:

----------


## بو محمد

باقي 65 نقطة على اصابة الهدف بإذن الله

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تحقق الهدف 35139 600 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد وكل واحد يشوف كم محفظته ويضع عدد اللوت او العقد المناسب للمحفظة  مثال لو محفظتك 6000 ولم تتعدى 9000 دولار تضع اللوت لكل امر 0.4

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 3 اوامر شراء 35267 35167 35067 والهدف 35367

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء الرابع 34967 
والهدف 35367

----------


## .ابوجاسم

:AA:  على البركة يابومحمد وعساك على القوة

----------


## بو محمد

> على البركة يابومحمد وعساك على القوة

 الله يبارك بعمرك 
الله يقويك بو جاسم  :Asvc:

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء الخامس 34867  والهدف 35367

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء السادس 34767
تم تفعيل امر شراء السابع 34667 
والهدف 35367

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء الثامن34567  والهدف 35367

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء التاسع 34467 تم تفعيل امر شراء العاشر 34367 تم تفعيل امر شراء 11 34367 تم تفعيل امر شراء 12 34267 تم تفعيل امر شراء 13 34167 تم تفعيل امر شراء 14 34067 تم تفعيل امر شراء 15 33967 تم تفعيل امر شراء 16 33867 تم تفعيل امر شراء 17 33767 تم تفعيل امر شراء 18 33667  والهدف 35367

----------


## _fady_

> تم تفعيل امر شراء التاسع 34467 تم تفعيل امر شراء العاشر 34367 تم تفعيل امر شراء 11 34367 تم تفعيل امر شراء 12 34267 تم تفعيل امر شراء 13 34167 تم تفعيل امر شراء 14 34067 تم تفعيل امر شراء 15 33967 تم تفعيل امر شراء 16 33867 تم تفعيل امر شراء 17 33767 تم تفعيل امر شراء 18 33667  والهدف 35367

 طريقة شغلك مش منطقية خالص بدك محفظة بمليون دولار

----------


## mozert80

ممكن نعرف طريقتك لادارة راس المال لانك لو بتشتغل على حساب حقيقى فانت محتاج حساب برصيد لايقل عن 100000 دولار

----------


## بو محمد

> طريقة شغلك مش منطقية خالص بدك محفظة بمليون دولار

  اخ فادي ما تحتاج مليون تحتاج فقط ادارة راس مال وعدم المخاطرة بلوت عالي والجدول يوضح هذا كل محفظة لها لوت معين ولا تدخل بلوت اكثر وحبة حبة ليما تكبر المحفظة تزيد اللوت حسب الجدول

----------


## بو محمد

> ممكن نعرف طريقتك لادارة راس المال لانك لو بتشتغل على حساب حقيقى فانت محتاج حساب برصيد لايقل عن 100000 دولار

  كافي 3000 دولار تبدي به وحبة حبة تكبر المحفظة بس لازم ادارة المال مهمة جدا

----------


## بو محمد

توقعي عند كسر 34486 والثبات فوقها سوف نرى الهدف 35448 والله اعلم
واحتمال يجيبها هذا الاسبوع او بداية الاسبوع القادم باذن الله
لي خبرة بسيطة بالداو وان شاء الله يتحقق هدفي

----------


## بو محمد

> توقعي عند كسر 34486 والثبات فوقها سوف نرى الهدف 35448 والله اعلم
> واحتمال يجيبها هذا الاسبوع او بداية الاسبوع القادم باذن الله
> لي خبرة بسيطة بالداو وان شاء الله يتحقق هدفي

  ما شاء الله وصل السعر 35300 وباقي على هدف الجدول 67 نقطة بس ما راح انتظر اكثر وهدفي كان 35367
راح اسكر الصفقات ونبدي بجدول جديد الاسبوع القادم  
تم تحقيق 17000 نقطة من 19 عقد بس هالمرة متعبة طولت السالفة ممكن شهر بس الحمدلله اتت بثمارها

----------


## بو محمد



----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر شراء الاول

----------


## بو محمد

مبروك لمن دخل معنا شراء تم ربح 300 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 4 أوامر بيع 
35380
35480
35580
35680 
والهدف 35280

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امرين آخرين بيع
35780
35880
والهدف 35280

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 8 أوامر اخرى بيع  35780 35880 35980 36080 36180 36280 36380 36480  والهدف 35280

----------


## abuabdulazez

بو محمد مساك الله بالخير لك رساله على الخاص

----------


## بو محمد

ان شاء الله اول ما افضي ارد عليك حاضر

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تم تحقيق الهدف 35280
وتحققت ارباح البيع 7800 نقطة خلال شهر و 10 ايام

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد تم تفعيل 9 اوامر 35702 35602 35502 35402 35302 35202 35102 35002 34902  الهدف 35802

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 9 اوامر اخرى 34802 34702 34602 34502 34402 34302 34202 34102 34002  الهدف 35802  كان عندنا 18 عقد شراء وتم تحقيق الهدف اليوم  مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تم تحقيق الهدف 35802 وتحققت ارباح الشراء 17100 نقطة خلال 11 يوم

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد تم تفعيل 5 اوامر بيع 
35344
35444
35544
35644
35744 
الهدف 35244

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 4 اوامر بيع  35844 35944 36044 36144   الهدف 35244

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تم تحقيق الهدف 35244 وتحققت ارباح البيع 5500 نقطة خلال 13 يوم

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد  تم تفعيل 5 أوامر شراء 35264
35164
35064
34964
34864   الهدف 35364

----------


## بو محمد

مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تم تحقيق الهدف 35364
وتحققت ارباح البيع 2100 نقطة خلال يوم واحد

----------


## salamandal

> مبروووك لمن دخل معنا تم تحقيق الهدف 35364
> وتحققت ارباح البيع 2100 نقطة خلال يوم واحد

 الف مبروك الاخ بومحمد

----------


## بو محمد

> الف مبروك الاخ بومحمد

 الله يبارك فيك اخي

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد   تم تفعيل 5 أوامر بيع  35040
35140
35240
35340
35440    الهدف34940

----------


## salamandal

متابع معك 
وكلو تجريبي طبعا

----------


## بو محمد

> متابع معك 
> وكلو تجريبي طبعا

  تمام لازم تجريبي علشان انت تتعود على الطريقة
بس لازم حسب رصيدك تأخذ عدد العقود وموجود بأول خانة بالجدول فوق كم حساب محفظتك وعدد العقود المفروض تأخذها

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل امر بيع السادس  35540  الهدف 34940

----------


## salamandal

> تم تفعيل امر بيع السادس  35540  الهدف 34940

 اذا فقد فهمت الطريقة خطا
ساحاول فهم الطريقة من المشاركات السابقة
وسأبدأ من جديد عند اغلاق جميع العقود

----------


## بو محمد

> اذا فقد فهمت الطريقة خطا
> ساحاول فهم الطريقة من المشاركات السابقة
> وسأبدأ من جديد عند اغلاق جميع العقود

 اي لازم تفهم تنام والا تخسر اموالك كلها
اي استفسار انا حاضر

----------


## بو محمد

> اي لازم تفهم تنام والا تخسر اموالك كلها
> اي استفسار انا حاضر

 قصدي تفهم تمام  :Asvc:

----------


## salamandal

> قصدي تفهم تمام

 هههههه
مفهوم يا باشا

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 4 أوامر أخرى بيع 
35640
35740
35840
35940 
والهدف 34940

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل أمر اخر بيع  
36040  
والهدف 34940  
عندنا حاليا 11 أمر بيع

----------


## salamandal

> تم تفعيل أمر اخر بيع  
> 36040  
> والهدف 34940  
> عندنا حاليا 11 أمر بيع

 اخ بومحمد اعتقد ان حسابك ليس ستاندر لاني فاتح عقد بيع واحد بحجم 0.2 من 35440 وحاليا السعر تراجع حوالي 500 نقطة والخسارة العائمة تمثل ثلث الحساب

----------


## abdullah_alqais

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل الجدول الذي نستخدمه بيع الان بعد تحقيق الهدف ان شاء الله يكون هو نفس الجدول الذي نستخدمه في الشراء 
مع الشكر والتقدير وفقكم الله

----------


## بو محمد

> اخ بومحمد اعتقد ان حسابك ليس ستاندر لاني فاتح عقد بيع واحد بحجم 0.2 من 35440 وحاليا السعر تراجع حوالي 500 نقطة والخسارة العائمة تمثل ثلث الحساب

  لازم تتأكد من حسابك وعلى ضوئها تأخذ اللوت
ممكن انت لازم تتداول 0.02

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 6 أوامر بيع  
36140
36240
36340
36440
36540
36640    
والهدف 34940  
عندنا حاليا 17 أمر بيع

----------


## بو محمد

تم تفعيل 3 أوامر بيع  
36740
36840
36940    
والهدف 34940  
عندنا حاليا 20 أمر بيع

----------


## abdullah_alqais

تم تحقيق الهدف ولله الحمد هل يوجد جدول جديد مع الشكر

----------


## abdullah_alqais

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله تم تحقيق الهدف
هل يوجد جدول جديد
بانتظاره
مع الشكر

----------


## abdullah_alqais

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله تم تحقيق الهدف
هل يوجد جدول جديد
بانتظاره
مع الشكر

----------


## بو محمد

مبرووك لمن دخل معنا وتمت اصابة الهدف  الربح كان 21000 نقطة  اسمحوا لي لم اتابع الموضوع بنفس اللحظة لاني كنت مريض ولم اصدر الجدول الجديد فسامحوني على القصور

----------


## بو محمد

الجدول الجديد تم تفعيل 18 امر 34926 34826 34726 34626 34526 34426 34326 34226 34126 34026 33926 33826 33726 33626 33526 33426 33326 33226  الهدف 35026

----------


## بو محمد

مبرووك لمن دخل معنا وتمت اصابة الهدف 
الربح كان 17100 نقطة

----------


## بو محمد

الحمدلله تم تحقيق هدفي من محفظة ب 3000 دولار الى مليون دولار خلال كم شهر

----------


## بو محمد

الداو خطوة بخطوة للمليون دولار باذن الله  
تم فتح حساب تجريبي ب 3000 دولار رافعة مالية 100 
راح افتح موضوع جديد

----------


## ScopDz

+ متابعة  
ما شاء الله .. 
هل يمكن الدخول بحساب حقيقي رأس ماله 20K وكم يجب ادخل بلووت ؟  هل يصح ان ادخل ب 0.1 اظمن الخطورة ويمكنني الدخول لحتي المضاعفة 25
عندي استراتيجية تشبهها علي الذهب بحساب رأس ماله 80K وتضاعف الان ..لكنني متوقف بسبب الحرب الروسية الاوكرانية

----------


## بو محمد

> + متابعة  
> ما شاء الله .. 
> هل يمكن الدخول بحساب حقيقي رأس ماله 20K وكم يجب ادخل بلووت ؟  هل يصح ان ادخل ب 0.1 اظمن الخطورة ويمكنني الدخول لحتي المضاعفة 25
> عندي استراتيجية تشبهها علي الذهب بحساب رأس ماله 80K وتضاعف الان ..لكنني متوقف بسبب الحرب الروسية الاوكرانية

  موجود بالجدول كل واحد يدخل حسب محفظته بلوت معين 
ال 20 الف تدخل بلوت 0.60 لكل صفقة
الرافعة المالية 200

----------


## بو محمد

> موجود بالجدول كل واحد يدخل حسب محفظته بلوت معين 
> ال 20 الف تدخل بلوت 0.60 لكل صفقة
> الرافعة المالية 200

  قصدي الرافعة المالية 100

----------

